# New PC through Cyberpower



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm using Cyberpower to configure a new computer. We have had an eMachines T4160 for over 7 years now. And I've gotten my crap together lately when it comes to computers. But I still want to know what everyone thinks about this build. Here's the basics.

Case: Azza Solano 1000 Full Tower
CPU: Q9550
CPU Fan: Xigmatek Dark Knight-S1283V
Mobo: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo
RAM: 4GB PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Mushkin High Performance 2
GPU: EVGA Geforce GTX 275 876MB

I know about the giant side fan on the case blocking certain CPU fans. Mine will fit, for sure. And I know the ATI Radeon HD 4890 is better at certain games than the GTX 275. I also plan on overclocking the CPU slightly, and overclocking the RAM. But anything else unmentioned will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Make sure to get a decent PSU in that system. You should have a ~750W unit from a reputable brand like Corsair, SeaSonic, or PC Power and Cooling. If you don't specify Cyberpower will probably put in a cheap-o that may run your computer, but not reliably, and may fail after a year or two. Getting a good PSU is more expensive but will ensure that your system has a long life-span, and also that you have plenty of headroom for overclocking.

If you plan on overclocking and this is going to be for gaming then a better/cheaper choice for the CPU would be the E8500. It can overclock up to 4.0GHz on air cooling and will perform as well or better than the 9550 in almost every game on the market.


Otherwise it looks good, nice choice on the motherboard and graphics card. Mushkin RAM isn't the best but it's decent. If you want some higher-end RAM that will stand up better to overclocking, look at Corsair, G.Skill, and OCZ. The Azza case is alright as well. Haven't used a Xigmatek cooler before so can't comment, I usually go with Zalman or Thermaltake.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

thanks. i took your advice, and checked out the e8500. i'm going with it now. and with the money i saved on that, i'm adding a new power supply. i was getting a 950 watt PSU but it wasn't name-brand. now i'm stuck between the Thermaltake TR2 RX-850 and the Corsair CMPSU-750TX. tie-breaker from you?

edit: i changed the CPU fan to the Thermaltake V1


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

get the cosair. Corsair and seasonic are the best.

I would suggest a better case too such as the antec 900 2 or antec 1200 or coolermaster cosmos.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The Thermaltake V1 is a nice cooler, I'm using it myself.

I would pick the Corsair over the Thermaltake PSU. The Thermaltake Toughpower line of PSUs is pretty decent, but their other ones are mediocre at best.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Good advice from the Tech Team. I've used some Mushkin RAM but I prefer OCZ-Corsair-G.Skill for reliability and performance.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

when you say Corsair for the RAM, do you mean the average sticks, or do you mean the Corsair Dominator or XMS2? If you mean the Dominator or XMS2, i'll have to get that at a later time. my budget won't allow it right now


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What Mushkin are looking at and from what source?

2x2GB PC6400
Corsair XMS $64.99 free shipping.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145184

OCZ Gold $58.99 + shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227199

Mushkin $69.99 + shipping
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146726


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146731
but i'm getting them from Cyberpower. i checked with them and they are this model. i do plan on buying better stuff later on, but this is my starting point. i just need to know if i'm buying something that will bottleneck anything else or if it'll die after a month


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I have used Mushkin RAM without issues so I think you'll be good with it. It certainly shouldn't cause any bottle necking.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

alrighty. i guess this will be my configuration. since i'm here, know any good 2.1 speakers for around $30? i'm was thinking about getting the Cyber Acoustic Platinum Series CA-3618. i know $30 is pretty low


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've been partial to logitech. This seems like some nice speakers.

Logitech LS21 7 Watts RMS (FTC) 2.1 Stereo Speaker System - Blue - Retail 
$30


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I include these Altecs with budget systems. Very clean sound at a nice price.

ALTEC LANSING BXR1121 15 Watts $26.99 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836113014


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The one Tyree recommended will give double the loudness at 15watts compared to the one I recommended at 7 watts.

Going with the altec is the better choice.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

alright. what about a good $10 mouse pad? nothing too big, but room for Battlefield


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I've got a nice one from a company called Allsop. I know it works well with my laser mouse.

Allsop Redmond mouse
$15


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Buddy baught a Cyberpower PC and was worried about all the complaints he saw online.
The window had a slight scratch when he got it and he called them and they sent a new side panel with fans no questions asked, we were impressed.
but yes they will put crap ram and psu's in the standard builds.. he had a green power psu in it and quickley replaced it as well as the A-data ram.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i just bought the computer.

*BASE_PRICE: [+599]
BUNDLE: None
BLUETOOTH: None
CD: LG 22X DVD+/-R/+/-RW + CD-R/RW Dual Layer Drive (BLACK COLOR)
CD2: NONE
CAS: AZZA Solano 1000 Full-Tower Advance Cooling Case w/ Dual 230mm Fan + Extra 3 Fans [+44]
CASUPGRADE: NONE
CS_FAN: Maximum Enemax 120MM Case Cooling Fans for selected case (Maximum Silent Operation) [+29] (500-1,200 RPM White Color with White LED Twister Bearing 8-14 dBA [+16])
CPU: (Sckt775)Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo E8500 CPU @ 3.16GHz 1333FSB 6MB L2 Cache 64-bit [+20]
CARE1: Ultra Enhanced Packaging Solution - Protect Your Dream System During Transit [+19]
CARE2: CoolerMaster Thermal Fusion 400 Extreme Performance CPU - Thermal Compound Optimized for Thermal Dissipation [+10]
CARE3: Professional Wiring for All WIRING Inside The System Chassis - Minimize Cable Exposure, Maximize Airflow in Your System [+19]
FLOPPY: NONE
FREEBIE_OS: FREE! (Halo 2) Game
FAN: Thermaltake V1 Gaming CPU Cooling Fan (Excellent Overclocking + Silent Proof + Smart CPU & System Thermal Monitor)(Venom Boost Pro OC Certified) [+49]
FREEBIE_RM: None
FA_HDD: None
FLASHMEDIA: INTERNAL 12in1 Flash Media Reader/Writer (BLACK COLOR)
HDD: High Performance with Data Security (RAID-1) with 2 Identical Hard Drives [+37] (500GB (500GBx2) SATA-II 3.0Gb/s 16MB Cache 7200RPM HDD [+20])
HDD2: NONE
IEEE_CARD: NONE
KEYBOARD: PS2 Microsoft(R) (BLACK) MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD [+9]
MOUSE: Microsoft(R) IntelliMouse(R) Optical Explorer 4.0A USB & PS/2 Compactible [+16] (BLACK COLOR [+5])
MODEM: NONE
MULTIVIEW: Non-SLI/Non-CrossFireX Mode Supports Multiple Monitors
MONITOR: 19" TFT Active Matrix LCD Display [+138] (Brand-Named LCD Display)
MONITOR2: NONE
MOTHERBOARD: Asus P5Q Pro Turbo Intel P45 CrossFire Chipset LGA775 FSB1600 DDR2/800 Mainboard w/GbLAN,USB2.0,IEEE1394,&7.1Audio [+73]
MEMORY: 4GB (2GBx2) PC6400 DDR2/800 Dual Channel Memory (Mushkin High Performance II (HP2) w/ Heat Spreader [+29])
NOISEREDUCE1: Power Supply Gasket [+5]
NOISEREDUCE2: Anti-Vibration Fan Mounts [+9]
NETWORK: Onboard Gigabit LAN Network
OS: Microsoft(R) Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium w/ Service Pack 1 [+104] (64-bit Edition)
OS_UPGRADE: (Free Upgrade coupon with purchasing of Vista Home Premium) Microsoft(R) Windows(R) 7 Home Premium (64-bit Edition)
PRINTER: None
PRINTER_CABLE: None
POWERSUPPLY: Corsair Power Supplies [+66] (750 Watts CMPSU-750TX - Quad SLI Ready [+8])
RUSH: NO; READY TO SHIP IN 5~10 BUSINESS DAYS 
SERVICE: STANDARD WARRANTY: 3-YEAR LIMITED WARRANTY PLUS LIFE-TIME TECHNICAL SUPPORT
SOUND: ESS 3D WAVETABLE SOUND PCI [+12]
SPEAKERS: None [-5]
TEMP: Thermal Temperature Color LCD Display [+15] (Black Color)
TVRC: None
USB: Built-in USB 2.0 Ports
UPS: Ultra 10 Outlet Surge w/ Modem & FAX Protection [+19]
USBHD: NONE
VIDEOCAMERA: NONE
VIDEO: NVIDIA GeForce GTX275 896MB 16X PCIe Video Card [+96] (EVGA Powered by NVIDIA [+5])
VIDEO2: None
VIDEO3: None
VC_GAMES: FREE GAME - Battle Stations ** Pacific **
WNC: NONE
_PRICE: (+1466)

i'll get back with everyone when it comes in. i'm sure i'll love it. thanks!


----------



## FlashMyBIOS (Sep 25, 2009)

Congadulations  Let the games begin!!!


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i sent them a message requesting a couple of changes. instead of dual raid-1 500gb hard drives, i 'm going for the 1TB single 7200rpm hard drive with hard drive cooler, and the sound absorbing foam. i know the foam is pretty much what they use in most recording booths. i wonder how much effect it'll as to dampening the noise


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Wise choice on ditching the RAID setup. I don't see any purpose to sound dampening material in a well built PC case. The main source for PC noise is cooling fans.
Ive never used any AZZA cases so I can't comment on their construction.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i know what you mean. i'm going for the 750gb hard drive, no cooler, with 5 day rush. i've called them already


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

well damn. the CPU is on backorder. i was afraid of that. they said they will refund the 5 day rush since the CPU is expected to get in after the expected ship date


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

it got shipped today. CPU got in early. be here monday


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i got the invoice today. it says i ordered kingston hyper-x 800mhz ram. i know i didn't. i ordered mushkin high performance. i sent them a message and hopefully i'll hear from them on monday.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i'm probably going to return the entire system once it shows up at the door. if it's not right, it's wrong. and this computer isn't right because of their careless mistakes. i'm building a computer. should have done it in the first place


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dinky2012 said:


> i'm probably going to return the entire system once it shows up at the door. if it's not right, it's wrong. and this computer isn't right because of their careless mistakes. i'm building a computer. should have done it in the first place


That's on par for online builders. Use cheap parts, substitute parts hoping the purchaser will accept them. There is no better value than building your own.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

most of the parts will be the same. but some changes. 4gb ocz reaper 1066 ram, this HDD: WD6401AALS, and a couple of small changes.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Well just make sure you choose quality and look for future upgrading too
but don't build too fancy. You know what you're getting at least. You can always ask here if you trouble too.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i talked to cyberpower today. they said the ram i ordered was on backorder for several weeks, so they put the kingston in as a filler until they get mushkin in and then we can replace it.


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

i got the computer, and to tell the truth, i am loving this computer. UPS banged up some parts pretty bad but nothing i couldn't fix. rubber fan mounts broken and even a fan knocked out of its case. but the worse part was the power supply to the hard drive had broken its clip and and is barely attached. but aside from that, it's perfect. the ram runs fine. everything does. i am actually happy with cyberpower


----------

